# Final Lathe Project for school



## Bovine (Dec 3, 2012)

This project tested all my first quarter skills. Five steps of varying width and height. A 1/8" groove between steps. Final tolerance was 0.005 for four of the steps. Knurling one step and finally single point threading four of the steps. 
I performed all that on an American Pacemaker, that lathe has such character. 
BTW, I hate parting on the lathe. The 1/8" HSS parting tool I ground built up a lot of heat and kept welding itself to chips and my work.


----------



## Bovine (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Bovine (Dec 3, 2012)

I was pretty proud of this accomplishment.


----------



## incawannabe (Dec 3, 2012)

slower speed ,constant feed and lots of coolant gets you there eventually. it also might help if you set the cutoff blade a smidgen higher than center that way when the blade deflects toward the lathe bed it will be closer to center and not so inclined to chatter or have the turned piece ride up over the cut off blade. .005-.007 higher is what i tend to use and nothing serious ensues .hope this helps


----------



## Bovine (Dec 3, 2012)

.005-.007 high to counter the torque from the material is pretty interesting. I was taught to align the steel dead center or a smidge low, that I will have to try. Our oil flood feature on the lathes was turned off but I have a bottle of cutting oil I squeeze on the cut. I am certain I higher flow must be necessary.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 3, 2012)

Very impressive young man keep it up, there are some of you out there great to see, Lathe Nut


----------



## skyline1 (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree. That's a piece of work that a fully trained machinist would be proud of It's good to know that the skills are still being taught (and learnt, very well judging from this.)

Regards Mark


----------



## Bovine (Dec 4, 2012)

I appreciate the flowers. This is a second career for me after retiring from the Navy as a jet engine mechanic and flight engineer. It feels great to learn again. 
Bovine


----------



## mwilkes (Dec 4, 2012)

Lovely work.

I sympathise about parting on a lathe. 

I know what Shakespeare was on about when he said "Parting is such sweet sorrow..."


----------



## Bovine (Dec 4, 2012)

mwilkes said:


> Lovely work.
> 
> I sympathise about parting on a lathe.
> 
> I know what Shakespeare was on about when he said "Parting is such sweet sorrow..."


 
Mwilkes,
I had to laugh when I read that. I even used it today on my classmates. Alas, it appears they have no sense of humor, sigh
Bovine


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Dec 9, 2012)

Bovine said:


> Mwilkes,
> I had to laugh when I read that. I even used it today on my classmates. Alas, it appears they have no sense of humor, sigh
> Bovine


The younger ones probably never heard of Shakespeare. :-(


----------

